# karma can be such a *****



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

so the ex is having a bad time on vacation. his phone is currently at the bottom of the sea because he dropped it in the bay last night. i have a feeling alcohol was involved in that incident. and he's sick. when i talked to him today i told him he sounded like sh!t. so now he can't do as much partying as he wanted to coz he's not feeling well and he has to save some money for a new phone.  poor baby, not.:rofl:


----------



## Terran007 (Jun 14, 2009)

serving lolz all around on him!


----------



## Hispetal (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm giggling - because I've had similar situations where hubby has had bad luck on his big male-bonding get-aways ... and all I've been able to say is "TOO BAD SO SAD" !!!

Usually it's because we had a fight over money (could he or couldn't he afford to go ... which is a sore spot with me cuz I rarely go anywhere) and I have no sympathy for him being sunburned, hungover, freezing cold, flat tire or missing a plane ...or whatever bad karma invades!!


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

so get this. the ex called up today to ask if i could deposit his check coz his account was overdrawn. i'm thinking "you left w/ $1000, the room was paid for so you only had to pay for food and drinks. how the hell did you blow through that?" so i deposited his check and it turned out he was overdrawn by over $300. WTF?????????? I know it's none of my business what he does w/ his money, but he had already complained to me in the past about him being broke and i felt bad for him. i don't feel bad now. $1300 pissed away in a week. I never NEVER want to hear him complain that he's broke ever again coz he just proved once and for all that he sucks at managing money. and i've realized that in the past yrs when we were broke and our account was overdrawn, it wasn't my fault, it was his. my account hasn't been overdrawn since he stopped using it. i'm just pissed now coz i ruined my credit trying to fix his and if he keeps up this way, he's gonna ruin his credit again and my "sacrifice" will have been for absolutely nothing


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

ha ha now he's got a busted up mouth. we were both at our niece's high school graduation party. he didn't look where he was going, walked into a door, and cut his mouth and now has a loose tooth.
as funny as this all is, i am starting to feel a little bad for him.

tell me if anyone understands this. in a house w/ 3 floors, lots of rooms, and lots of guests at the party, he spends almost the entire time in the same room as me. i told him a while ago that we should stay away from each other at this party. since i was in the room first, there was no way i was going to leave. i was having fun talking to my sister-in-laws and helping w/ the food. he just stood there, drank many bottles of water, and talked to me once in a while (neutral conversation topics, kid,father's day, him replacing his phone). i highly doubt he was just trying to be civil


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Mmmm, just a little bit of missing you I think. Did he ever leave the room or talk to anyone else or mainly focus on you?


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

he only left to get food, water, bathroom, smoke and to take someone half way to the hospital (sister-in-law had a panic attack, but calmed down before the reached the hospital). he talked to people when they were in the room w/ us, but he didn't go looking fo anyone to talk to


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

hmmm very interesting...


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

i know. he's slowly startign to crumble. HA HA HA should i be nice or should i be a b!tch (insert sinister thoughts). i'll be nice. starting fights will just be a waste of energy


----------

